# 8/20 ft fisher is shark infested



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Spoke with the other ryan this morning and he said he'd lost one on his sea mullet rod earlier so we had our hopes up that the sharks were around. Boy were they ever. The 5-6' blacktips were a dime a dozen, put a bait out there and you had one on.



















mmm hot dogs off the grill









Used up all our baits on the BT's but i was able to scrape together some more. A guy beside us gave us a couple sea mullet as he was leaving and i was able to catch another sea mullet and best of all.....a stingray. Cut the ray in half, first half caught a blacktip..what a surprise. Put the second half out there. 20 min later the clicker goes off, let him eat it for a sec...put some drag on and the clicker REALLY goes off. This sucker headed straight east. Started to see my spool but got the head turned around just in time. Fought this fish for at least an hour until we finally get it up in the breakers. My friend steve took my castnet rope and tailroped it, i told him to pull and he told me to help him, he couldnt . Took two of us to drag this 8' male lemon up on the sand.





































I couldnt budge the darn thing by myself when i tried to drag it back to the water. I'm guessing it weighed 300 easy. He swam off very strong on the release.

finger mullet, y'all still gonna be down this saturday??


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Ryan, very nice catch!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Awesome beauty Ryan!!! (and I don't mean the dang shark!!!  ) Seriously, nice shark too! Lemon, eh? Is that unusual for Ft. Fisher and NC??


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

first lemon for me. i hear of them frequently in SC and GA but not quite as many this far up.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Great going Ryan!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

great catch, that is a nice looking shark. 


John


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

thats one big sour!



Jesse


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Congrats on the Lemon!!!!*

Ryan,

Awesome catch!! I hope they are still around on Saturday. I am still coming down. I think we names it Croakerfest. I hope you can make it.

Looks like ya'll had a great time and caught some nice sharks. 

I want to fillet a blacktip to bring back. How did the one you and Ryan fillet turn out?? 

Mullet


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

im gonna try my best to be there saturday.

i thought the one we kept had an odd after-taste to it, had a weird bite to the flavor. tasted how it smelled when we cut it up if that makes any sense. i marinated the rest in milk and italian dressing. broiled some in the oven, it was a little better but the taste was still there. i cut it into cubes fried up the rest and took it to everyone at work...they straight up loved the stuff. im just glad it didnt go to waste.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Croakerfest this weekend...Saturday*

Bring some food and Beverages, (on the DL)
Nice work Ryan. Thats the first Lemon Ive seen around here. Sorry I couldnt make it for a second session yesterday. Im still on for tuesday though if you want. Ill be down there catching abit a little early again, then head on out there.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Dude, that is quite the biter and an impressive catch out of the surf.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

A good buddy of mine landed a 7.5' sand tiger down there a couple of yerars ago. It took about 45 mins to land on 20lb class drum gear.

The gnarliest set of chops I've ever seen....

Tommy


----------

